# Slugs



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Can p's eat slugs. There are loads aroud my garden.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

Dude those cary parasites that will make you sick, i would advise you not too. if you do though and it works out let me know, I got a bunch in my garden. Save money on feeders.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

haha ewww...slugs are dirty....when i see them i usualy poor hot sause or salt on em lol......hm....but yeah.....it might make ur p's sick


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Feeding your fish SlimeBalls?







Thats all slugs are. No way in hell I'd even _try_ to feed my fish crap like that :sad:


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

I wouldnt do it they look nasty.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hell, they ARE nasty. Feeding your fish soemthing thats 50% protein and 50% mucus... gross


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

f2esh said:


> haha ewww...slugs are dirty....when i see them i usualy poor hot sause or salt on em lol......hm....but yeah.....it might make ur p's sick


 I remebr when i was younger throwing salt on them nasty bastards they will shrivle up and die but what does hot sauce do same thing


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah I was wondering what hot sauce did too, myself...

it was great pouring salt on them and watching them melt into nasty slime puddles, used to be a hobby of mine


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

lol.....it burns them .......if u see one try pouring tobasco on it LOL.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I wouldnt try it.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

It was just a idea folkes. My p's ate my cleaner snails i put in so i thought slugs would be ok but people on this thread have gave some good answers. Ok they are a no no.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

do the right thing say no to SLUGS









lol---sorry it was irrisistable to do

im gonna start an organization called SARE instead of DARE


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Grandpas cat, Stumpy ate slugs


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it would be fine. If i see a slug you can be damn sure that my P's will get to eat it.


----------

